# Got A New Pushbike Ordered!



## Grandiloquence (Jun 6, 2011)

My company recently signed up for Cyclescheme, something which I was really keen on because I enjoy getting out and about on my bike. I currently own a custom built MTB (based round a Merlin Malt 4 frame) so I didn't see the point in buying another mountain bike. I decided to go for something for on-road work, as I would be commuting as well as using it for a bit of leisure.

I ummed and ahhed about getting a road bike, tried a friend's and found it a bit uncomfortable. Looked at hybrids, but just couldn't see one I liked so I almost gave up on the whole idea of getting something else and stick with my Merlin! That was until Monday of last week when I saw someone cruise past me on a really cool looking bike - I got home that night and furiously googled for images of something similar and it turned out to be a Trek District - a singlespeed belt-driven hybrid. Straight on the phone to my local Trek dealer (Cyclescheme partner, thank goodness!) and arranged to go and have a shufti at one "in the metal". Tried it, loved it, ordererd one on the spot.

Now when's that voucher gonna turn up???


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Damn it man, now you've got me looking at yet another bike!

I've often wondered what a single speed would be like to ride, especially up the hills, any experience out there? I'm kinda used to at least 18 gears on my road bike and I passed a guy struggling on a single speed racer only last weekend.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll be interested to hear how you get on with it. Did the shop actually let you try it on the road ???? This seems to be a problem. I bought another bike recently and it's rubbish to ride, I couldn't get anybody local to let me try one so I just ended up going to Argos. A bit surprising given that I was willing to spend a few quid on one. The sales guy in Halfords just looked at me as if I was daft when I asked for a test ride even though the one I was interested in was several hundred quids.


----------



## Grandiloquence (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I'll be taking it a bit more leisurely as I don't want to arrive at work a ball of sweat! I'll let you know how it tackles hills when I get it - hopefully this week. I probably would buy more bikes but thankfully I'm sort of limited for space which has stopped me doing something daft, that and I can only ride one at a time.

Local bike shops are pretty good for letting you try things out, my LBS is Rick Green Cycles and they are really good about stuff like that. Halfords are notorious for not letting you test bikes out! I was looking at a Boardman, but after reading some Halfords horror stories (bikes not set up properly etc.) and them not letting you try stuff out I decided against it.


----------



## jsv1891 (Jun 15, 2011)

put up a pic when it arives  not shure what type of bike that is, not heard about that in sweden


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This is the 2010 model.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

That is a very good looking bike, i'd hate to ride a single speed though..

We've just got a bike on the scheme, makes it very good value, not got back into it properly like i thought i would


----------



## Grandiloquence (Jun 6, 2011)

That 2010 model is the one I really wanted, not available any more though. I went for the "Neptune Blue" 2011 version. Still not had my voucher, getting impatient now!


----------



## RichTea (Dec 27, 2010)

If anyone is in to mountain biking I would recommend the "Kettlewell Killer" in the Yorkshire Dales, went up there at Easter time, very good!


----------



## Trotskey (Dec 26, 2010)

Grandiloquence said:


> That 2010 model is the one I really wanted, not available any more though. I went for the "Neptune Blue" 2011 version. Still not had my voucher, getting impatient now!


Have you received it yet? If so a review would be good.


----------



## Trotskey (Dec 26, 2010)

Grandiloquence said:


> That 2010 model is the one I really wanted, not available any more though. I went for the "Neptune Blue" 2011 version. Still not had my voucher, getting impatient now!


Sorry, double post :blush2:


----------



## AlistairD (Nov 6, 2010)

Trotskey said:


> Grandiloquence said:
> 
> 
> > That 2010 model is the one I really wanted, not available any more though. I went for the "Neptune Blue" 2011 version. Still not had my voucher, getting impatient now!
> ...


I agree, would be interested in hearing what you think....


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Halfords had no problem letting me test ride a bike. I just had to leave a credit card and ID which is understandable really.


----------

